# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business - Online: Bookkeeping Services

## Carlybee

I am a certified Quickbooks Online ProAdvisor providing Quickbooks Online setup, consulting and support. Very reasonable rates.

I can also help you get set up on QB Self Employed which is a great little software for the sole proprietor needing Schedule C expense and mileage tracking. You can also separate your business from personal expenses in the banking section. 

Free initial consultation.

Please PM me for my website.

----------


## Carlybee

///

----------


## Carlybee

///

----------


## Carlybee

mods: any way to change the thread title and delete the extra posts?

----------


## The Northbreather

Does quickbooks have an offline mode these days?

----------


## Carlybee

> Does quickbooks have an offline mode these days?


It still has the desktop version but going toward all online eventually. I actually prefer the cloud version which is what I deal with as far as my certification.  I still have the desktop version at my day job but even then you still have to get online for updates.

Just an fyi if you have a business that accepts payments, you can now accept bitcoin through QB.

----------

